# Announcing the 2010 Ohio Walleye Federation



## jcfishing

The Western Reserve Walleye Association and The Buckeye Walleye Trail have joined forces to create what promises to be the premier team walleye tournament circuit in Ohio: The Ohio Walleye Federation!

	Would you like to know how many teams/boats are fishing each event before the season starts?
	How about knowing what the guaranteed payouts are as well?
	Do you like low entry fees?
	Do you like rewarding payouts?
	Are you interested in lucrative points payouts?
	Do you like trophies and plaques?
	How about a flexible season?
	Like to fish inland lakes?
	Like to fish Lake Erie?
	Do you like to fish both?
	Would you like to be a part of a circuit that will continue to grow and expand?
	Are you interested in competing for the prestige of The Ohio Walleye Cup?

If you answered yes to the questions above, the Ohio Walleye Federation wants you to join us for our kickoff meeting Monday, September 14th  6pm at Vics Sports Center, 2039 Tallmadge Rd., Kent, OH 44240. 330-673-7600.

We will be presenting the complete details of the circuit at this meeting. Food and beverages will be provided. As a courtesy to our hosts, please RSVP with the number attending by Thursday, September 10th to [email protected] or call 330-881-0994. Please share this info with any who may be interested. If you are interested, but cant attend please e-mail your contact information or call as above.

If you want to be a part of the most challenging, rewarding and AFFORDABLE team walleye circuit in Ohio we urge you to attend! Your attendance at this meeting is critical to the success of this circuit and the future of affordable tournament walleye fishing in our region. We look forward to seeing you at Vics on the 14th! 

*Heres a sneak peak at the Ohio Walleye Federation plan:*

	*The OWF will feature 2 distinct circuits. An Inland Lake Circuit (ILC) and a Central Basin/Lake Erie Circuit (CBC)*
o	You can compete in either one or both, the choice is yours
o	Teams fishing both circuits will be eligible for the Ohio Walleye Cup 

	*Each circuit will have a locked field prior to the circuits start*
o	You will know how many teams are fishing prior to the start of the circuit
o	You will know what the guaranteed payouts are in advance

	*The 2 circuit concept provides for flexibility and choice*
o	The ILC will have 2 qualifiers and a 2 day championship
&#61607;	The ILC will run April - June
o	The CBC will have 2 qualifiers and a 2 day championship
&#61607;	The CBC will run July  September
o	If you want a short season or only fish inland lakes or Lake Erie, choose one or the other
o	If you prefer a longer, more challenging season, fish them both!

	*Payouts:* Both circuits will have the following projected payouts based on a 25 boat locked field in each. Payouts will increase proportionally if the locked field size is greater than 25. Rather than promise payouts based on unrealistic field sizes, we have chosen a reasonably attainable field size. The locked fields should easily reach this number or greater.

o	*Qualifiers*
1st:$1,000
2nd:$500
3rd:$250	
4th:$150
5th:$100

o	*Championships*
1st: $2,000
2nd:$1,000
3rd:$500
4th:$300
5th:$200


o	*Points*  the ILC & CBC will have these projected points payouts per circuit (25 boat locked field)
1st: $1000
2nd: $500
3rd:$250

o	*Ohio Walleye Cup* - projected points payout for teams fishing both the ILC & CBC
&#61607;	The Ohio Walleye Cup Trophy (passes year to year to the OWC Champs)
1st: $1,000


	*Entry Fees*: No single event entries will be available. The deposit or total amount will be due (see below) by the proposed entry cut-off date for each circuit you want to fish to secure your spot in the locked field.

*Inland Lake Circuit*: $ 450 total per team including qualifiers, championship and team membership.
Entry cutoff date March 11, 2010. First Come  First Serve. Field locked on 3/11/2010.

_Full Payment Plan_: $400 due by 3/11/2010. Save $50 and get 1st draw for boat # in qualifiers!

_ Installment Plan_: $250 due by 3/11/2010. $200 balance due by 4/8/2010.

*Central Basin Circuit*: $ 450 total per team including qualifiers, championship and team membership.
Entry cutoff date June 17, 2010. First Come  First Serve. Field locked on 6/17/2010.

_Full Payment Plan_: $400 due by 6/17/2010. Save $50 and get 1st draw for boat # in qualifiers!

_ Installment Plan_: $250 due by 6/17/2010. $200 balance due by 7/15/2010.


*Ohio Walleye Cup*: Enter both circuits by the cutoff dates as outlined above.


----------



## meatwagon

I'll be in for the Central Basin Circuit.I'm happy to see someone started a Circuit in the Central Basin.Should of had this years ago!You need more than 2 qualifiers though.Just my 2 cents.Marco


----------



## Professor

The format sounds great...everyone would know how many boats to expect & what the payouts would be up front. Looking forward to the meeting to hear the details.


----------



## jcfishing

The initial response to the Ohio Walleye Federation has been great! Theres a lot of interest and a lot of questions.

Because it is critical that we can show support for the OWF at our kickoff meeting on Sept. 14th, weve decided to make you an offer that you cant refuse:

*FISH THE 2010 OHIO WALLEYE FEDERATION FOR FREE!

One lucky team will be drawn during the kickoff meeting and will win a no entry fee birth to the OWF circuit of their choice! That my friends is a $450.00 value. The no entry fee voucher will be non-transferable & will not have any cash value. The officers of the OWF are not eligible to win, but the rest of you are! You must be present to win. Come to the meeting, show your support, and you could wind up fishing for free!*

Here are the details on the meeting:

The Western Reserve Walleye Association and The Buckeye Walleye Trail have joined forces to create what promises to be the premier team walleye tournament circuit in Ohio: The Ohio Walleye Federation!

	Would you like to know how many teams/boats are fishing each event before the season starts?
	How about knowing what the guaranteed payouts are as well?
	Do you like low entry fees?
	Do you like rewarding payouts?
	Are you interested in lucrative points payouts?
	Do you like trophies and plaques?
	How about a flexible season?
	Like to fish inland lakes?
	Like to fish Lake Erie?
	Do you like to fish both?
	Would you like to be a part of a circuit that will continue to grow and expand?
	Are you interested in competing for the prestige of The Ohio Walleye Cup?

*If you answered yes to the questions above, the Ohio Walleye Federation wants you to join us for our kickoff meeting Monday, September 14th  6pm at Vics Sports Center, 2039 Tallmadge Rd., Kent, OH 44240. 330-673-7600.*

We will be presenting the complete details of the circuit at this meeting. Food and beverages will be provided. *As a courtesy to our hosts, please RSVP with the number attending by Thursday, September 10th to [email protected] or call 330-881-0994.* Please share this info with any who may be interested. If you are interested, but cant attend please e-mail your contact information or call as above.

If you want to be a part of the most challenging, rewarding and AFFORDABLE team walleye circuit in Ohio we urge you to attend! Your attendance at this meeting is critical to the success of this circuit and the future of affordable tournament walleye fishing in our region. We look forward to seeing you at Vics on the 14th!


----------



## jcfishing

Just a reminder: The Ohio Walleye Federation kick off meeting is on Monday, 9/14, 6pm at Vic's Sports Center. Get your RSVP's in asap. *Also, dont forget that one lucky team will win a free birth into the OWF cicuit of their choice. It's a $450 value. See the posts in this thread for details.* We're looking forward to seeing you at Vic's on the 14th!


----------



## SB2

Sounds like a well thought out plan, should be very interesting with that Lake Erie division!


----------



## cjbrown

Will the inland division be strictly Northern and Northeastern lakes???


----------



## jcfishing

cjbrown said:


> Will the inland division be strictly Northern and Northeastern lakes???


That's a good question. One of the goals of this circuit is to not have the same schedule back to back years etc. The WRWA traveled throughout Ohio. The BWT did not travel. The WRWA held severeal tournaments in your area over the past 3 seasons. I hope you participated in them. 

We have put together a strong schedule for 2010 and have plans for growth and expansion for 2011. The schedule will be announced at the meeting at Vic's on the 14th.


----------



## jcfishing

Just a quick reminder... The Ohio Walleye Federation kickoff meeting is on Monday, 9/14, 6pm at Vic's Sports Center. We need your RSVP by 9/10. See the previous posts to this thread for complete info. and details:

*One lucky team will win a free entry voucher to the OWF circuit of their choice. That's a $450 value. You must be present to win. Come to the meeting and you could be fishing for free!!!*


----------



## Tabuki

cjbrown said:


> Will the inland division be strictly Northern and Northeastern lakes???


CJ;

Would you fish them if they were all Northeast?


----------



## jcfishing

We've got a good sized crowd that has confirmed for the meeting. We have also received a lot of e-mails and calls confirming interest form anglers that can't attend. The response has been great and will continue to grow!

If you did not RSVP for the meeting, it's okay to just drop in. We'll make room for everyone! We hope to see you Monday, 9/14, 6pm at Vic's.


----------



## cjbrown

Tabuki said:


> CJ;
> 
> Would you fish them if they were all Northeast?




No, if one was central and one Northeast, yes I would. I like the format of just 2 qualifiers, would actually like a one day Championship as well.


----------



## K gonefishin

See you guys on Monday.


----------



## cjbrown

I have recieved a few private messages from a rather disgruntled person over my asking of the question if new OWF would be fishing only Northeast. If my asnswer of no came across to strong or taken that I'd not want nothing at all to do with the new venue it was not meant that way.


----------



## jcfishing

cjbrown said:


> I have recieved a few private messages from a rather disgruntled person over my asking of the question if new OWF would be fishing only Northeast. If my asnswer of no came across to strong or taken that I'd not want nothing at all to do with the new venue it was not meant that way. So with me getting the pm's I thought I may want to clarify so no one else is upset.


CJ,

You have not offended anyone. In our great country we are all free to express our opinions and thoughts. 

The OWF is not designed to be for everyone. It is meant for anglers that wish to fish an entire circuit, not just the lakes closest to their homes or the ones they have the most confidence on. 

I believe your comments drew strong opinions from others due to the fact that over the last 3 years (including this season) the former WRWA held 6 qualifiers and a 2 day championship on lakes in the west portion of the state. Teams from the west fished these tournaments and we were happy to have them participate. However, other than a few dedicated teams, none fished the entire circuit. That's okay as well. It doesn't do much to support the long term goals of a circuit, and that's why we are making the changes to a full circuit only entry system for the OWF.

We want every one that will dedicate to fishing an entire schedule (that's why we kept it short for both the inland and lake erie circuits) to come and fish with us. If we get enough sustained support from any area of the state, we will consider lakes in those regions for the future. 

I did not receive an RSVP from you for the meeting, but please feel free to attend. You have friends/aquanitances that have fished the entire WRWA schedule over the past couple of seasons. You might like the schedule and details we're presenting at the meeting.

Thanks for you thoughts and comments. I appreaciate them.


----------



## polarcraft178

well in les you have some good sponcers and a fat wallet that most of us has neither at this time . it is hard to comit to a 450. tourny fee


----------



## K gonefishin

polarcraft178 said:


> well in les you have some good sponcers and a fat wallet that most of us has neither at this time . it is hard to comit to a 450. tourny fee


450 is for the whole season not just one event. Just an FYI


----------



## SB2

And it is $50 less ($400), if you pay by March


----------



## jcfishing

polarcraft178 said:


> well in les you have some good sponcers and a fat wallet that most of us has neither at this time . it is hard to comit to a 450. tourny fee


I think you may have misunderstood our entry fee:

You do not need to have a fat wallet or cash sponsors to fish the OWF!

The OWF will have two circuits. The ILC (Inland Lake Circuit) & the CBC (Central Basin Circuit). 

*The entry fee for each circuit is $450 total including team membership,and qualifier and championship entry fees. *

If you pay in full by the cutoff dates specified in the previous OWF announcement you will get a $50 discount and first pull for boat number.

There is an installment payment option of $250 by the entry cutoff date and $200 due 30 days later.

We understand that the economy is putting a hurt on everyone. That's why we've created something affordable that still has attractive payouts . We made the announcement early so teams would have plenty of time to budget their money if the want to fish one of the circuits.

*If you take $450 and split it between teamates it's $225 per angler.
The entry cutoff date for the ILC is March 11, 2010. That's 6 months away.
That works out to $37.50 per month, per angler or about $1.25 a day.*

I don't think we could make it any more affordable than that while maintaining the payouts we have presented.

Feel free to e-mail me with any questions you may have.


----------



## SB2

This was a great meeting and well presented, this sounds like a solid plan and look forward to fishing it! Great Job OWF committee members and thank you for affording us fisherman the opportunity to fish!


----------



## jcfishing

The Ohio Walleye Federation kickoff meeting held at Vic's Sports Center was a great success! There were 50 or so interested anglers in attendance anxious to leran more about the OWF. A HUGE thanks to Vic's for the nice spread of food and their hospitality. A good time was had by all!

*Congratulations to PJ Kerr who won the free entry voucher valued at $450.00!​*We have some very exciting news:

*Vic's Sports Center is on board as the Title Sponsor for the OWF!*
What does this mean? 
Anyone who is familiar with Vic's knows that they live, eat and breathe tournament fishing. Having them as our title sponsor will bring huge benefits and support to the OWF! 

Here's some more great news...

Through our affiliation with Vic's, *The Ohio Walleye Federation will be a qualified circuit for additional contingency payouts. *We have tentative dollar amounts and we will announce them once they are confirmed. *We can tell you this: They Are Substantial! *

1st place in any qualifier or championship will win additonal payouts. This is for all the qualifiers and both championships. That's six chances to win! Here they are:

*Ranger Cup *- must be Ranger Cup registered
*Starcraft* - purchased from Vic's Sports Center
*Vic's Contingency *- any boat regardless of manufacturer, new or used purchased from Vic's in the last two years

*These contingency payouts have an additional benefit: They draw boats and drive particpation so everyone benefits!*

Other interested sponsors were in attendance and we're talking with several more. Details will be announced as they confirm.

There were a lot of great suggestions and a lot of positive input. We are working diligently on finalizing all the details. More information will be posted as everything comes together. 

Here are some schedule details we have for you now:

*The Inland Lakes Circuit (ILC): *(dates pending required permits etc.)
Qualifier #1: Mosquito Lake - April
Qualifier #2: Tappan Lake - May
Championship: 2 Days, Berlin Lake - June

*The Central Basin Circuit (CBC):* (dates pending required permits etc.)
Qualifier #1: Geneva - July
Qualifier #2: Ashtabula - August
Championship: 2 Days, Central Basin - to be determined - September

*Thanks to all for your support. We're off to a great start. We'll keep everyone informed as things continue to develop!*


----------



## pumper

Looks like you guys are doing a very good job, great sponsor in vics. we were just hoping, us guys from the southern part of the state that at least one of the qualifiers would be more centrally located. Maybe in the future you can come our way, looks like alot of travel time for us southern guys who knows maybe we will come fish it anyway.


----------



## 10bender24

I am a bass guy, fish a lot of bass tournaments all over Ohio and enjoy it.From the looks and interest in this thread the OWF should do well, keep up the good work.

Also for the guys that will travel to the tournaments,,,do not let this keep you from fishing, it is a blast traveling around and learning new water and meeting new people. Buddy up,split hotels and gas,it's not that bad.Enjoy it.


----------



## jcfishing

10bender24 said:


> I am a bass guy, fish a lot of bass tournaments all over Ohio and enjoy it.From the looks and interest in this thread the OWF should do well, keep up the good work.
> 
> Also for the guys that will travel to the tournaments,,,do not let this keep you from fishing, it is a blast traveling around and learning new water and meeting new people. Buddy up,split hotels and gas,it's not that bad.Enjoy it.


Thanks for your positive comments. It's really just about fishing.. who could complain about that!


----------



## SB2

Are the field sizes locked at 25???


----------



## jcfishing

SB2 said:


> Are the field sizes locked at 25???


That's a good question... *The OWF does not have a field size limit.* We will lock the field sizes at the entry cutoff dates for each circuit. Here's how it will work:

*The Inland Lake Circuit (ILC)* entry cutoff date has been adjusted to 
3/4/2010. Entries are open up to that date. We will lock the field at however many entries we have received at that time. For example, if we have 48 entries by 3/4/2010 the field will lock and no further entries will be accepted.

*The Central Basin/Lake Erie Circuit (CBC)* entry cutoff date has been adjusted to *6/10/2010*. Entries are open up to that date. We will lock the field at however many entries we have received at that time. For example, if we have 67 entries by 6/10/2010 the field will lock and no further entries will be accepted.

The previous posts show projected payouts based on 25 boat fields. This was presented as an easily attainable field size. We fully expect the fields to exceed this number and for the payouts to increase proportionally.

*It's similar to the Hawgfest, except that we are locking the fields by a specified date. We are not limiting participation to a pre-determined number of boats. We will accept all entries up to the cutoff dates, after that you will have missed out!*

Entry forms and complete information are just around the corner. Stay tuned for complete details...


----------



## jcfishing

The OWF Comittee is currently in the process of finalizing the rules and entry forms for the Inland Lakes Circuit (ILC) and the Central Basin Circuit (CBC). Stay tuned for posts announcing these and other critical updates including the OWF website, e-mail address and open entry period.


----------



## Tabuki

Applications and other information along with a new web site should be available soon.


----------



## OWF

Due to unforseen schedule conflicts the 2010 OWF Schedule has been revised to the following:

*Inland Lakes Circuit (ILC):*
Qualifier 1 &#8211; 4/11/2010 &#8211; Mosquito Lake
Qualifier 2&#8211; 5/16/2010 &#8211; Lake Milton
 Championship &#8211; 6/12 & 13 &#8211; Berlin Lake

*Central Basin Circuit (CBC):*
Qualifier 1 &#8211; 7/17/2010 (7/18 Blow Day) 
- Geneva: Geneva State Park
Qualifier 2 &#8211; 8/14/2010 (8/15 Blow Day) 
- Ashtabula: ARU Ramp
Championship &#8211; 9/4 & 5/2010 (9/6 Blow Day)
- Lorain: Black River Launch

This is the FINAL schedule. The dates and locations are set and the permits have been secured!​
The OWF Circuit Overview has been updated to reflect the schedule changes, revised entry cutoff dates, and an Early Bird Entry option:

*Ohio Walleye Federation Overview​*
&#8226;	The OWF will feature 2 distinct circuits. An Inland Lake Circuit (ILC) and a Central Basin/Lake Erie Circuit (CBC)
o	You can compete in either one or both, the choice is yours
o	Teams fishing both circuits will be eligible for the Ohio Walleye Cup 

&#8226;	Each circuit will have a locked field prior to the circuits start
o	You will know how many teams are fishing prior to the start of the circuit
o	You will know what the guaranteed payouts are in advance
o	The fields for each circuit do not have a pre determined lock size (no field limit)
1.	The ILC field will lock on March 1, 2010
2.	The CBC field will lock on June 1,2010

&#8226;	The 2 circuit concept provides for flexibility and choice
o	Each Circuit will have 2 qualifiers and a 2 day championship
o	If you want a short season or only fish inland lakes or Lake Erie, choose one or the other
o	If you prefer a longer, more challenging season, fish them both!

*Schedules & Entry Fees:*

The OWF circuits will feature locked fields. The fields for each circuit will be locked and considered full by their respective entry cut-off dates. You will be entering to fish the entire circuit or circuits of your choice. No single event entries are available. You must pay the deposit or total amount (see payment schedule) by the entry cut-off date for each circuit you want to fish to secure you spot in the locked field.

*OWF &#8211; Inland Lakes Circuit (ILC)*

&#8226; Qualifier #1: April 11 &#8211; Mosquito Lake
&#8226; Qualifier #2: May 16 &#8211; Lake Milton
&#8226; Championship: June 12 & 13 &#8211; Berlin Lake

[ ] Early Bird Option: $400 due by February 1, 2010 
&#8226; Receive a $50 discount and first draw for boat number in ILC qualifiers.
[ ] Full Payment Option: $450 due by March 1, 2010 
&#8226; Receive first draw for boat number in ILC qualifiers. 
[ ] Installment Option: $250 deposit due by March 1, 2010.Balance of $200 due by March 30, 2010

*OWF &#8211; Central Basin Circuit (CBC)*

&#8226; Qualifier #1: July 17 &#8211; Geneva/Lake Erie (7/18 Blow Day)
&#8226; Qualifier #2: August 14 &#8211; Ashtabula/ Lake Erie (8/15 Blow Day)
&#8226; Championship: September 4 & 5 &#8211; Lorain/Lake Erie (9/6 Blow Day)

[ ] Early Bird Option: $400 due by May 1, 2010 
&#8226; Receive a $50 discount and first draw for boat number in CBC qualifiers.
[ ] Full Payment Option: $450 due by June 1, 2010 
&#8226; Receive first draw for boat number in CBC qualifiers.
[ ] Installment Option: $250 deposit due by June 1, 2010. Balance of $200 due by June 30, 2010.

*Ohio Walleye Cup:*
Enter both circuits by the cutoff dates as outlined above.

*Payouts:*

The OWF tournament payout will be based on the number of total teams entered in each circuit with a minimum payback of 80% of the entry fee distributed to 20% of the field (all fractions will be rounded down). 

*&#8226;Qualifiers:*

50 Boat	
1	$1,500
2	$800
3	$425
4	$275
5	$250
6	$200
7	$175
8	$150
9	$125
10	$100

*&#8226;	Championships:*

50 Boat	
1	$3,000
2	$1,600
3	$850
4	$550
5	$500
6	$400
7	$350
8	$300
9	$250
10	$200


*&#8226; Points* &#8211; the ILC & CBC will have these projected points payouts per circuit
1st: $1,000
2nd:$500
3rd:$250

*&#8226; Ohio Walleye Cup* &#8211; projected points payout for teams fishing both the ILC & CBC
1st: $1,000

&#8226;*Contingency Payouts *:
oRanger Cup - TBA
oStarcraft Marine &#8211; TBA
oVic&#8217;s Sports Center &#8211; TBA

&#8226;*Points Calculation:* 
200 points are awarded to the winner of each tournament, 199 to second, 198 to third, descending down to the last team with a weight. All teams with no weight will receive one less point than the lowest weight


----------



## OWF

Due to unforseen schedule conflicts the 2010 OWF Schedule has been revised to the following:

*Inland Lakes Circuit (ILC):*
Qualifier 1  4/11/2010  Mosquito Lake

Qualifier 2 5/16/2010  Lake Milton

Championship  6/12 & 13  Berlin Lake


*Central Basin Circuit (CBC):*
Qualifier 1  7/17/2010 (7/18 Blow Day) 
- Geneva: Geneva State Park

Qualifier 2  8/14/2010 (8/15 Blow Day) 
- Ashtabula: ARU Ramp

Championship  9/4 & 5/2010 (9/6 Blow Day)
- Lorain: Black River Launch

This is the FINAL schedule. The dates and locations are set and the permits have been secured!​ 

The OWF Circuit Overview has been updated to reflect the schedule changes, revised entry cutoff dates, and an Early Bird Entry option:

*Ohio Walleye Federation Overview*​

 The OWF will feature 2 distinct circuits. An Inland Lake Circuit (ILC) and a Central Basin/Lake Erie Circuit (CBC)
o You can compete in either one or both, the choice is yours
o Teams fishing both circuits will be eligible for the Ohio Walleye Cup 


 Each circuit will have a locked field prior to the circuits start
o You will know how many teams are fishing prior to the start of the circuit
o You will know what the guaranteed payouts are in advance
o The fields for each circuit do not have a pre determined lock size (no field limit)

1. The ILC field will lock on March 1, 2010

2. The CBC field will lock on June 1,2010

 The 2 circuit concept provides for flexibility and choice
o Each Circuit will have 2 qualifiers and a 2 day championship
o If you want a short season or only fish inland lakes or Lake Erie, choose one or the other
o If you prefer a longer, more challenging season, fish them both!

*Schedules & Entry Fees:*

The OWF circuits will feature locked fields. The fields for each circuit will be locked and considered full by their respective entry cut-off dates. You will be entering to fish the entire circuit or circuits of your choice. No single event entries are available. You must pay the deposit or total amount (see payment schedule) by the entry cut-off date for each circuit you want to fish to secure you spot in the locked field.

*OWF  Inland Lakes Circuit (ILC)*
 Qualifier #1: April 11  Mosquito Lake
 Qualifier #2: May 16  Lake Milton
 Championship: June 12 & 13  Berlin Lake

[ ] Early Bird Option: $400 due by February 1, 2010 
 Receive a $50 discount and first draw for boat number in ILC qualifiers.

[ ] Full Payment Option: $450 due by March 1, 2010 
 Receive first draw for boat number in ILC qualifiers. 

[ ] Installment Option: $250 deposit due by March 1, 2010.Balance of $200 due by March 30, 2010

*OWF  Central Basin Circuit (CBC)*

 Qualifier #1: July 17  Geneva/Lake Erie (7/18 Blow Day)

 Qualifier #2: August 14  Ashtabula/ Lake Erie (8/15 Blow Day)

 Championship: September 4 & 5  Lorain/Lake Erie (9/6 Blow Day)

[ ] Early Bird Option: $400 due by May 1, 2010 
 Receive a $50 discount and first draw for boat number in CBC qualifiers.

[ ] Full Payment Option: $450 due by June 1, 2010 
 Receive first draw for boat number in CBC qualifiers.

[ ] Installment Option: $250 deposit due by June 1, 2010. Balance of $200 due by June 30, 2010.

*Ohio Walleye Cup:*

Enter both circuits by the cutoff dates as outlined above.

*Payouts:*

The OWF tournament payout will be based on the number of total teams entered in each circuit with a minimum payback of 80% of the entry fee distributed to 20% of the field (all fractions will be rounded down). 

*Qualifiers:*

50 Boat 

1 $1,500

2 $800

3 $425

4 $275

5 $250

6 $200

7 $175

8 $150

9 $125

10 $100


* Championships:*

50 Boat 

1 $3,000

2 $1,600

3 $850

4 $550

5 $500

6 $400

7 $350

8 $300

9 $250

10 $200


* Points*  the ILC & CBC will have these projected points payouts per circuit

1st: $1,000

2nd:$500

3rd:$250

* Ohio Walleye Cup*  projected points payout for teams fishing both the ILC & CBC

1st: $1,000

*Contingency Payouts:*

oRanger Cup - TBA

oStarcraft Marine  TBA

oVics Sports Center  TBA


*Points Calculation: *

200 points are awarded to the winner of each tournament, 199 to second, 198 to third, descending down to the last team with a weight. All teams with no weight will receive one less point than the lowest weight.


----------



## SB2

When does the early bird registration start? Just anxious!


----------



## OWF

Soon. Very, very soon!


----------



## OWF

To all interested in the OWF:

There has been a tremendous amount of progress made since our initial meeting at Vic's Sports Center in September. The tournament committee and many others who are committed to the OWF plan have been working diligently to create the most diverse, rewarding and affordable team walleye circuit in the State of Ohio. 

The Ohio Walleye Federation is a unique tournament circuit format born from the tradition of the Western Reserve Walleye Association. The WRWA has been providing fun, competitive and affordable team walleye tournaments to anglers for the past 13 years. The OWF promises to continue and expand upon this long standing tradition. Please keep in mind that the OWF is not a new organization. It is an expansion of the WRWA by merger with the Buckeye Walleye Trail. This merger combined with the new Central basin Circuit (CBC) will more than double (possibly triple) the size of the organization, making the OWF the largest team walleye circuit in Ohio for 2010!

Yes, we have made changes. Changes for the benefit of every angler who chooses to fish the OWF! Additional changes and adjustments have been necessary along the way. Your help and understanding while we are going through the development process is genuinely appreciated! We are now ready to move forward to continue and expand our tradition for the benefit of walleye anglers throughout Ohio.

We will be announcing our open entry period in the coming week. It will feature an early bird entry option and additional incentives. 

We're honored and proud to have Vic's Sports Center as the title sponsor for the OWF. Our relationship with Vic's is allowing us to provide contingency payouts ( Ranger Cup, Starcraft Marine, Vic's Bonus) that are unheard of based on the OWF entry fees. We are also confident that our existing sponsorship base ( Reef Runner, Vibe, Contender Trolling Spoons, Land Big Fish, Kame's, Fin Feather & Fur and many others...) will be returning for 2010. Along with additional sponsors we are approaching, 2010 promises to be a rewarding year for anglers who compete with us next season. It all adds up to the most rewarding, fun and competitive team walleye circuit in Ohio.

Let's not forget that the OWF is a non-profit organization run by walleye anglers, for walleye anglers! Every single dollar of entry and membership fees are used to provide our members with the highest quality events possible. The officers and committee members of the OWF are 100% non compensated volunteers who pay the same membership and entry fees as any other member. We are committed to our membership and to their interest in fishing both inland lakes and Lake Erie.

We'll keep you posted with the development of the OWF website and the OWF Early Bird and Open Entry periods. The OWF Circuit Overview including the 2010 schedule is listed below. Give it a good hard look. We truly believe there is not a more rewarding or affordable circuit available. In the mean time, please feel free to respond with your questions or comments: [email protected]

Please feel free to forward and distribute this message to any and all who you feel may be interested in fishing with us next year!

OPEN ENTRY TO BE ANNOUNCED SOON!​ 
Sincerely,

The OWF Committee

*Ohio Walleye Federation Overview*​

 The OWF will feature 2 distinct circuits. An Inland Lake Circuit (ILC) and a Central Basin/Lake Erie Circuit (CBC)
o You can compete in either one or both, the choice is yours
o Teams fishing both circuits will be eligible for the Ohio Walleye Cup 


 Each circuit will have a locked field prior to the circuits start
o You will know how many teams are fishing prior to the start of the circuit
o You will know what the guaranteed payouts are in advance
o The fields for each circuit do not have a pre determined lock size (no field limit)

1. The ILC field will lock on March 1, 2010

2. The CBC field will lock on June 1,2010

 The 2 circuit concept provides for flexibility and choice
o Each Circuit will have 2 qualifiers and a 2 day championship
o If you want a short season or only fish inland lakes or Lake Erie, choose one or the other
o If you prefer a longer, more challenging season, fish them both!

*Schedules & Entry Fees:*

The OWF circuits will feature locked fields. The fields for each circuit will be locked and considered full by their respective entry cut-off dates. You will be entering to fish the entire circuit or circuits of your choice. No single event entries are available. You must pay the deposit or total amount (see payment schedule) by the entry cut-off date for each circuit you want to fish to secure you spot in the locked field.

*OWF  Inland Lakes Circuit (ILC)*
 Qualifier #1: April 11  Mosquito Lake
 Qualifier #2: May 16  Lake Milton
 Championship: June 12 & 13  Berlin Lake

[ ] Early Bird Option: $400 due by February 1, 2010 
 Receive a $50 discount and first draw for boat number in ILC qualifiers.

[ ] Full Payment Option: $450 due by March 1, 2010 
 Receive first draw for boat number in ILC qualifiers. 

[ ] Installment Option: $250 deposit due by March 1, 2010.Balance of $200 due by March 30, 2010

*OWF  Central Basin Circuit (CBC)*

 Qualifier #1: July 17  Geneva/Lake Erie (7/18 Blow Day)

 Qualifier #2: August 14  Ashtabula/ Lake Erie (8/15 Blow Day)

 Championship: September 4 & 5  Lorain/Lake Erie (9/6 Blow Day)

[ ] Early Bird Option: $400 due by May 1, 2010 
 Receive a $50 discount and first draw for boat number in CBC qualifiers.

[ ] Full Payment Option: $450 due by June 1, 2010 
 Receive first draw for boat number in CBC qualifiers.

[ ] Installment Option: $250 deposit due by June 1, 2010. Balance of $200 due by June 30, 2010.

*Ohio Walleye Cup:*

Enter both circuits by the cutoff dates as outlined above.

*Payouts:*

The OWF tournament payout will be based on the number of total teams entered in each circuit with a minimum payback of 80% of the entry fee distributed to 20% of the field (all fractions will be rounded down). 

*Qualifiers:*

50 Boat 

1 $1,500

2 $800

3 $425

4 $275

5 $250

6 $200

7 $175

8 $150

9 $125

10 $100


* Championships:*

50 Boat 

1 $3,000

2 $1,600

3 $850

4 $550

5 $500

6 $400

7 $350

8 $300

9 $250

10 $200


* Points*  the ILC & CBC will have these projected points payouts per circuit

1st: $1,000

2nd:$500

3rd:$250

* Ohio Walleye Cup*  projected points payout for teams fishing both the ILC & CBC

1st: $1,000

*Contingency Payouts:*

oRanger Cup - TBA

oStarcraft Marine  TBA

oVics Sports Center  TBA


*Points Calculation: *

200 points are awarded to the winner of each tournament, 199 to second, 198 to third, descending down to the last team with a weight. All teams with no weight will receive one less point than the lowest weight.


----------



## OWF

The Ohio Walleye Federation will begin accepting registrations for both the ILC & CBC on 12/1/09. Please visit www.fishowf.com for rules, applications & registration or e-mail [email protected] for more info.


----------



## OWF

SB2 said:


> When does the early bird registration start? Just anxious!


To all interested in the OWF:

*The Ohio Walleye Federation is now officially open for entry.* 

Complete schedule, rules and registration information for both the Inland Lake Circuit (ILC) and the Central Basin/Lake Erie Circuit (CBC), is available at www.fishowf.com.

*There are Early Bird discounts and other benefits available for both the ILC & CBC, see the website for details.* 

The website is still under construction, but all of the essential information is there for your review. Please check back often for updates and announcements.

Feel free to forward this post to any you feel may be interested in the OWF.

Please e-mail any questions to [email protected].


*We're looking forward to a great 2010 season!*

Sincerely,

The OWF Committee


----------



## OWF

The OWF recently received several e-mails regarding the Big Fish Pot for the Inland Lake Circuit (ILC) and the Central Basin Circuit (CBC):


*There will be an optional Big Fish Pot for both circuits.

Payout will be 100% to the largest qualifying fish each day of competition.​*
The Big Fish Pot for the ILC will be $10 per qualifier, and $20 ( $10.00 for each day) for the ILC Championship. 

The Big Fish Pot for the CBC will be $20 per qualifier, and $40 ( $20.00 for each day) for the CBC Championship.​
Entry in the Big Fish Pot will be available during boat check at each event.​


----------



## OWF

*The OHIO WALLEYE FEDERATION (OWF) officially announces our Fast Start bonus for the Inland Lake Circuit (ILC).*​ 
· All teams who register for the ILC by January 1, 2010 will be entered in a drawing for a prize package valued at over $100. 

· In addition to the $100 prize drawing, Fast Start entries receive the $50 Early Bird discount & first draw for Boat number in the ILC qualifiers.

· Fast Start registrations must be paid in full ($400) by check or money order. The OWF will hold your payment for deposit until the Early Bird deadline of February 1, 2010. 

· We can not hold entries/payments via PayPal

· Fast Start entries must be received no later than January 1, 2010 and are subject to all OWF rules and refund policies. 

· Entry forms must be fully completed and signed by both anglers. 

· If you are not sure who your partner will be for the 2010 season, please list your primary choice on the entry form. 

· Partner changes will be accepted until 7:00 pm the day before the first ILC qualifier. 


Please review the Ohio Walleye Federation 2010 Official Rules. The ILC entry form and rules are available at www.fishowf.com for your convenience.

Please share this message with any who may be interested in the OWF. 

Visit www.fishowf.com for more information. E-mail us at [email protected] with any questions or additional needs you may have.



*What are you waiting for? 

Lets get off to a Fast Start for the 2010 season!*​


Sincerely,

The OWF Committee


----------



## OWF

To all interested in the OWF:

Happy Holidays. We wish all of you a Merry Christmas and a Healthy & Prosperous New Year!


*Our next meeting will be held on Feb. 6th, 2:00 pm at:

Vic's Sports Center
2039 Tallmadge Road
Kent, OH 44240
330-673-7600*​ 

Please RSVP by Jan. 31st if you will be attending by e-mailing [email protected].​ 

*The OWF/WRWA/BWT Banquet will be held on March 13th at 6:00 pm at:

The Christopher Columbus Hall
505 South Liberty Ave.
Alliance, OH 44601*​ 

The banquet is open to everyone and anyone who fishes walleye and their families!

The menu choices are:

12oz Grilled Strip Steak, Baked Potato or Rigatoni, Salad and Bread & Butter 
Baked Chicken Breast, Baked Potato or Rigatoni, Salad and Bread & Butter
The cost is $15.00 per person. Soft Drinks are included. There will also be a cash bar.

Please RSVP by mail with your check made payable to OWF by March 1st.
Please indicate the number attending, Steak or Chicken and Potato or Rigatoni per person.

*Mail RSVP/Payment to: OWF 11344 Homestead, Alliance, OH 44601*


*FAST START UPDATE:*

Several teams have taken advantage of the "Fast Start" bonus and addittional enties are arriving daily. 
There's still time to get your entries in before Janury 1st.
If you plan to fish the Inland Lake Circuit, don't miss out on your chance to win a $100 prize package. 

Please see the "Fast Start" post for details.​


----------



## OWF

*The Ohio Walleye Federation is off to a FAST START!!!​*
The entries for the OWF Inland Lake Circuit (ILC) fast start bonus have been rolling in. The response we've received so far indicates that there are a lot of teams who support the OWF concept. 

We've also received several inquiries from teams asking if we will be offering similar incentives for the Central Basin/Lake Erie Circuit (CBC)...

*Stay tuned for coming announcements on additonal CBC "earlier than early bird" entry incentives!!!​* 
The good news is that there is still time to get your entries in to take adavantage of the ILC - FAST START BONUS:​
*The OHIO WALLEYE FEDERATION (OWF) officially announces our Fast Start bonus for the Inland Lake Circuit (ILC).​* 
· All teams who register for the ILC by January 1, 2010 will be entered in a drawing for a prize package valued at over $100. 

· In addition to the $100 prize drawing, Fast Start entries receive the $50 Early Bird discount & first draw for Boat number in the ILC qualifiers.

· Fast Start registrations must be paid in full ($400) by check or money order. *The OWF will hold your payment for deposit until the Early Bird deadline of February 1, 2010. *

· We can not hold entries/payments via PayPal

· Fast Start entries must be received no later than January 1, 2010 and are subject to all OWF rules and refund policies. 

· Entry forms must be fully completed and signed by both anglers. 

· If you are not sure who your partner will be for the 2010 season, please list your primary choice on the entry form. 

· Partner changes will be accepted until 7:00 pm the day before the first ILC qualifier. 

Please review the Ohio Walleye Federation 2010 Official Rules. The ILC entry form and rules are available at www.fishowf.com for your convenience.

Please share this message with any who may be interested in the OWF. Visit www.fishowf.com for more information. E-mail us at [email protected] with any questions or additional needs you may have.



*What are you waiting for?​* 

*Lets get off to a Fast Start for the 2010 season!​* 



Sincerely,

The OWF Committee


----------



## SB2

I sent our teams entry in, just wondering how many teams you have???


----------



## OWF

SB2 said:


> I sent our teams entry in, just wondering how many teams you have???


Great, another team is in! The response to the OWF is growing daily as the entries roll in. 

*We will announce the winner of the $100 prize package and the number of entries after the January 1st "Fast Start" Deadline.​*
Here's a "hint"  : As of 12/21 we have received more than 12 and less than 25 entries for the ILC.


There's still time to get your entries in and have a shot at winning the "Fast Start" bonus:

*The Inland Lake Circuit (ILC) "Fast Start" bonus entry deadline is January 1st.​*

*The ILC "Early Bird" deadline is February 1st.​*

*The ILC lock date is March 1st, after that no further entries will be accepted.​*
Were looking forward to a fantastic 2010 season!!!​

Visit www.fishowf.com for details

E-Mail questions to [email protected]​


----------



## OWF

Additional entries have arrived over the past few days!!!​*
We will announce the winner of the $100 prize package and the number of entries after the January 1st "Fast Start" Deadline.​*
Here's a "hint"  : As of 12/21 we have received more than 12 and less than 25 entries for the ILC.


There's still time to get your entries in and have a shot at winning the "Fast Start" bonus:

*The Inland Lake Circuit (ILC) "Fast Start" bonus entry deadline is January 1st.​*

*The ILC "Early Bird" deadline is February 1st.​*

*The ILC lock date is March 1st, after that no further entries will be accepted.​*
Were looking forward to a fantastic 2010 season!!!​

Visit www.fishowf.com for details

E-Mail questions to [email protected]​


----------



## HVAC-MAN

How many early entries do we have? Who won the $100 prize package?


----------



## blue dolphin

Sammy i heard through the grape vine that the early bird entries were really really good. Dont know about the 100 buck prize. Im glad to see it take off like this for these guys they have worked really hard. Talk to ya soon . Dolphin


----------



## OWF

The "Fast Start" bonus winner and the number of "Fast Start" entries received will be announced on Sunday, Jan. 3rd.

We are now in the Early Bird Entry period for the ILC. Teams entering and paying in full by Feb. 1st will receive a $50 discount and 1st draw for boat numbers for the ILC qualifiers.

Visit www.fishowf.com for details or e-mail [email protected]​


----------



## HVAC-MAN

Gary, I tried to text you back on new years but my phone's keys are messed up and it won't let me spell correctly, (it may have been a few extra beverages too), anyways happy new year to you and your family. Are you gonna try to fish with us this year. Take care, sammy cappelli


----------



## blue dolphin

Ya i got part of your text i think with all the people texting it was jammed for a while thats why i texted earlier cause that happened last year lol. Same to you buddy. Ya Nicholas and I are going to defintley do the lake erie division Was going to do the inland but its tough to try and juggle all the tourneys out there and with money and time doing the best we can. Hope to see ya soon ill be at the boat show everyday probably so if your there ill be at Vics.Dolphin


----------



## OWF

*The OHIO WALLEYE FEDERATION is off to a great start!!!*​
*As of January 1st we have 15 teams entered for the Inland Lake Circuit (ILC)!*​
Considering that these are entries for the entire Inland Circuit, it's fair to say that the OWF will exceed expectations as far as participation and field size! 

*This early commitment indicates that the OWF plan is sound and that the entries will continue to increase as we move towards the 2010 season!!!*​
The winners of of the OWF $100 "Fast Start" bonus are the father & son team of Ray and James Dean of Salem, OH. They will receive a $100 gift certificate compliments of Runzo's Sports in Alliance, OH. 

*Congratulations to the Dean's and thanks to all the teams who have entered thus far!*​
*The OWF - ILC is now open for "Early Bird" entries. "Early Birds" will receive a $50 discount and 1st draw for boat numbers in ILC qualifiers. The "Early Bird" entry deadline is February 1st.*

The OWF - ILC circuit lock date is March 1st. After 3/1/2010 no further entries will be accepted.

*Don't miss out! Take advantage of the "Early Bird" discount and 1st draw for boat number!*​
Complete information, entry forms and online registration available at www.fishowf.com. E-mail questions to [email protected].


----------



## OWF

*Looking for a partner?​*
If you are looking for a partner for the Ohio Walleye Federation Inland Lake Circuit (ILC), Cetral Basin/Lake Erie Circuit (CBC) or BOTH, 

e-mail your name, contact information and which circuit or circuits you intend to fish to [email protected]. 

We'll forward your info to others looking for a partner. 

From there the rest is up to you !​


----------



## OWF

*Our next meeting will be held on Feb. 6th, 2:00 pm at:
Vic's Sports Center
2039 Tallmadge Road
Kent, OH 44240
330-673-7600*

Please RSVP by Jan. 31st if you will be attending by e-mailing [email protected].


Visit www.fishowf.com for complete circuit details
E-Mail Questions to [email protected]​


----------



## OWF

We've received a lot of e-mails asking when the Central Basin/Lake Erie Circuit will open for entry and if we would have a "Fast Start" bonus similar to the one for the Inland Lakes Circuit.



*You asked for it, and you got it !!!*​
*The Ohio Walleye Federation announces the "Fast Start" bonus for the Central Basin (CBC)!!!*​ 

All CBC "Fast Start" entries received by April 1st will be entered into a drawing for a $100 prize package!

CBC "Fast Start" entries will also receive the $50 Early Bird discount and first draw for boat number in CBC qualifiers!

We will hold all CBC "Fast Start" payments for deposit until the CBC Early Bird deadline of May 1st. You can enter now and your check will be deposited on May 1st!

You must pay by check and you must post date your check for May 1st, 2010
All information on your entry from, including partners info., SSN#'s etc. must be complete and submitted with payment in full of $400.

If you're not 100% sure who your partner will be, list your best choice. We will accept partner changes up to July 16th, the day before the 1st CBC qualifier!

All OWF rules and refund policies apply. Please review the rules and policies prior to entering.

*If you plan on fishing the OWF Central Basin Circuit (CBC), Don't miss out on a chance to win a $100 prize and have your payment held for deposit until May 1st!!!*​


*The OWF Inland Lake Circuit (ILC) Entry Cutoff Dates:*

ILC Early Bird Deadline - February 1st ($50 discount, first draw for boat#)

ILC Circuit Lock Date - March 1st - after March 1st no further entries for the ILC will be accepted.



*The OWF Central Basin Circuit (CBC) Entry Cutoff Dates:*

CBC "Fast Start" Bonus Deadline - April 1st (see CBC "Fast Start")

CBC Early Bird Deadline - May 1st ($50 discount, first draw for boat#)

CBC Circuit Lock Date - June 1st - after June 1st no further entries for the CBC will be accepted.


Entry Forms and complete Circuit details at www.fishowf.com

E-mail questions to [email protected]


----------



## Professor

Any update on the number of entries for the ILC so far?


----------



## OWF

Professor said:


> Any update on the number of entries for the ILC so far?


*Several teams have taken advantage of the $50 Early Bird discount and first draw for boat number in the Inland Lake Circuit (ILC) qualifiers by sending in thier early bird entries!

We will announce the total number of ILC entries following the Early Bird deadline of February 1st!*​
Here's what we can tell you as of today:

The ILC had 15 teams entered by the Fast Start deadline of January 1st and the team of Ray & James Dean won the Fast Start entry bonus of $100 gift certifcate from Runzo's Sports.

These 15 teams received a $50 discount on the ILC entry fee and are qualified for first draw for boat number in the ILC qualifiers.

Teams registered by the Early Bird deadline of February 1st will receive a $50 discount and first draw for boat number in the ILC qualifiers.

*How many teams will enter by February 1st? 
We expect the mailbox to be full of entries as we approach the Early Bird deadline!
​*​
*Don't miss out on the Early Bird discount and first draw for boat number. Send in you ILC entries today!!!

Entry forms and complete circuit info. at www.fishowf.com

E-Mail questions to [email protected].*​


----------



## HVAC-MAN

JC, glad to hear the teams are signing up early...should be a great circuit. Can you post a roster so we can see who signed up? thanks,sammy cappelli


----------



## OWF

HVAC-MAN said:


> JC, glad to hear the teams are signing up early...should be a great circuit. Can you post a roster so we can see who signed up? thanks,sammy cappelli


We might put a roster on the website. Haven't decided yet. We'll announce the number of entries after the Feb. 1st Early Bird Deadline and we should have a list of the teams entered by Feb. 1 at the meeting at Vics' on Feb. 6th.

Reminder: The field for the Inland Lake Circuit locks on March 1st. After March 1st no further entries will be accepted.


----------



## JohnStout

Trying to count your eggs there furnance boy,Lots of LOOK AT THESE!!!To come.


----------



## HVAC-MAN

JohnStout said:


> Trying to count your eggs there furnance boy,Lots of LOOK AT THESE!!!To come.


That's right buddy!!!!


----------



## OWF

*The Early Bird Deadline for the Inland Lake Circuit (ILC) is Feb.1st
Don't miss out, get your entries in ASAP.
After Feb. 1 the entry fee for the ILC will be $450. No Exceptions!​*

*Our next meeting will be held on Feb. 6th, 2:00 pm at:*
Vic's Sports Center
2039 Tallmadge Road
Kent, OH 44240
330-673-7600

Vic's will be providing food & softdrinks as usual. 
Please RSVP by Jan. 31st if you will be attending by e-mailing [email protected].​

*The OWF/WRWA/BWT Banquet will be held on March 13th at 6:00 pm at:*
The Christopher Columbus Hall
505 South Liberty Ave.
Alliance, OH 44601​
The banquet is open to everyone and anyone who fishes walleye and their families!
The menu choices are:

12oz Grilled Strip Steak, Baked Potato or Rigatoni, Salad and Bread & Butter 

Baked Chicken Breast, Baked Potato or Rigatoni, Salad and Bread & Butter

The cost is $15.00 per person. Soft Drinks are included. There will also be a cash bar.

Please RSVP by mail with your check made payable to OWF by March 1st.

Please indicate the number attending, Steak or Chicken and Potato or Rigatoni per person.

Mail RSVP/Payment to: OWF 11344 Homestead, Alliance, OH 44601


----------



## OWF

*Last chance to get your Early Bird entries in for the Ohio Walleye Federation -Inland Lake Circuit (ILC). There's still time if you mail them on Friday, or you can use our PayPal entry to get them in immediately!!!

Entry forms, details and PayPal registration at www.fishowf.com*

*The Early Bird Deadline for the Inland Lake Circuit (ILC) is Feb.1st
Don't miss out, get your entries in ASAP.
After Feb. 1 the entry fee for the ILC will be $450. No Exceptions!*​


----------



## OWF

The OWF will have a booth at the Tri-County Outdoor Sportshow Feb. 13 & 14. Stop by to say hi or ask questions. We'll have entry forms and flyers at the booth. You can even enter on the spot if you like! (Checks only please! ) Click the link for details.

February 13th & 14th
Tri-County Outdoor Sport Show
http://www.buckeyeangler.com/Sportshow/2009
Alliance National Guard Armory 
1175 West Vine Street 
Alliance, Ohio


----------



## OWF

*As of Feb. 1st, the Early Bird deadline, the OHIO WALLEYE FEDERATION - Inland Lake Circuit (ILC) had 26 teams entered.*​
*The ILC will continue to be open for entries until March 1st. After March 1st the ILC will lock and no further entries will be accepted.​*


*The Ohio Walleye Federation announces the "Fast Start" bonus for the Central Basin Circuit (CBC)!!!*​ 

All CBC "Fast Start" entries received by April 1st will be entered into a drawing for a $100 prize package!

CBC "Fast Start" entries will also receive the $50 Early Bird discount and first draw for boat number in CBC qualifiers!

We will hold all CBC "Fast Start" payments for deposit until the CBC Early Bird deadline of May 1st. You can enter now and your check will be deposited on May 1st!

You must pay by check and you must post date your check for May 1st, 2010
All information on your entry from, including partners info., SSN#'s etc. must be complete and submitted with payment in full of $400.

If you're not 100% sure who your partner will be, list your best choice. We will accept partner changes up to July 16th, the day before the 1st CBC qualifier!

All OWF rules and refund policies apply. Please review the rules and policies prior to entering.

*If you plan on fishing the OWF Central Basin Circuit (CBC), Don't miss out on a chance to win a $100 prize and have your payment held for deposit until May 1st!!!*​


*The OWF Inland Lake Circuit (ILC) Entry Cutoff Dates:*

ILC Circuit Lock Date - March 1st - after March 1st no further entries for the ILC will be accepted.



*The OWF Central Basin Circuit (CBC) Entry Cutoff Dates:*

CBC "Fast Start" Bonus Deadline - April 1st (see CBC "Fast Start")

CBC Early Bird Deadline - May 1st ($50 discount, first draw for boat#)

CBC Circuit Lock Date - June 1st - after June 1st no further entries for the CBC will be accepted.


Entry Forms and complete Circuit details at www.fishowf.com

E-mail questions to [email protected]


----------



## OWF

The OWF/WRWA/BWT Banquet will be held on March 13th at 6:00 pm at:

The Christopher Columbus Hall

505 South Liberty Ave.

Alliance, OH 44601



Raffles/Giveaways/ Good Food & Fun For All



The banquet is open to everyone and anyone who fishes walleye and their families!

The menu choices are:

12oz Grilled Strip Steak, Baked Potato or Rigatoni, Salad and Bread & Butter 

Baked Chicken Breast, Baked Potato or Rigatoni, Salad and Bread & Butter

The cost is $15.00 per person. Soft Drinks are included. There will also be a cash bar.

Please RSVP by mail with your check made payable to OWF by March 1st.

Please indicate the number attending, Steak or Chicken and Potato or Rigatoni per person.

Mail RSVP/Payment to: OWF 11344 Homestead, Alliance, OH 44601


----------



## OWF

The OWF meeting has been re-scheduled. We'll be doing a meeting each day during the Vic's Sports Center Spring Open House. Vic's always puts on a great event that you won't want to miss.



Vic's Sports Center 2010 Annual Open House!
February 27-28, 2010
~~~~~~~~
Saturday, February 27 - 10:00am- 6:00pm
Sunday, February 28 - 10:00am- 6:00pm

Food (of course!), refreshments, seminars, plus.....deals on tackle, trolling
rods & reels, rod holders, and BOATS! Come on over and join the FUN!


For more information, call 330-673-7600

2039 Tallmadge Road
Kent, OH 44240




We will hold a brief meeting each day and present info. to all interested in fishing the OWF. Here's the schedule for the meetings:



Sat. 2/27 - 12:45 to 1:15



Sun. 2/28 - 2:30 to 3:30



The Sunday meeting will follow Gary Zarts seminar. We'll have flyers, info. and entry forms availble at the OWF table from 10-6 each day. 



Reminder: The Inland Lake Circuit (ILC) locks on March 1st. After 3/1 no further entries will be accepted. You can enter on the spot during the open house, bring your check book if you plan to enter.



The Lake Erie/Central Basin Circuit is open for "Fast Start" entries. Here's the scoop:



The Ohio Walleye Federation announces the "Fast Start" bonus for the Central Basin Circuit (CBC)!!!



All CBC "Fast Start" entries received by April 1st will be entered into a drawing for a $100 prize package!

CBC "Fast Start" entries will also receive the $50 Early Bird discount and first draw for boat number in CBC qualifiers!

We will hold all CBC "Fast Start" payments for deposit until the CBC Early Bird deadline of May 1st. You can enter now and your check will be deposited on May 1st!

You must pay by check and you must post date your check for May 1st, 2010
All information on your entry from, including partners info., SSN#'s etc. must be complete and submitted with payment in full of $400.

If you're not 100% sure who your partner will be, list your best choice. We will accept partner changes up to July 16th, the day before the 1st CBC qualifier!

All OWF rules and refund policies apply. Please review the rules and policies prior to entering.



If you plan on fishing the OWF Central Basin Circuit (CBC), Don't miss out on a chance to win a $100 prize and have your payment held for deposit until May 1st!!!



OWF Entry Cut-Off Dates

The OWF Inland Lake Circuit (ILC) Entry Cutoff Dates:

ILC Circuit Lock Date - March 1st - after March 1st no further entries for the ILC will be accepted.



The OWF Central Basin Circuit (CBC) Entry Cutoff Dates:

CBC "Fast Start" Bonus Deadline - April 1st (see CBC "Fast Start")

CBC Early Bird Deadline - May 1st ($50 discount, first draw for boat#)

CBC Circuit Lock Date - June 1st - after June 1st no further entries for the CBC will be accepted.


Entry Forms and complete Circuit details at www.fishowf.com

E-mail questions to [email protected]


----------



## OWF

The OWF will have a brief meeting each day of the open house at Vic's.
Our Inland Lakes Circuit (ILC) Locks on March 1st and we'll be accepting last minute entries (please pay by check). Here's the schedule of events for Vic's Open House:

www.vicssportscenter.com
2010 Annual OPEN HOUSE
BOAT SHOW SPECIALS
Tackle Specials / Fishing Seminars

* February 27, 2010 from 10:00am- 6:00pm *

SEMINAR: Peter Thliveros, Ranger/Mercury Pro
1996 FLW Angler of the Year, 2003 Ranger Cup Champion
TWO Seminars @ 11:00am- 12:00pm & 3:00pm- 4:00pm

Keith Daffron - Ranger Boats Vice President
2010 Ranger Boats - 12:00p to 12:30p

OWF - Ohio Walleye Federation Meeting - 12:45p- 1:15p

SEMINAR: Gary Zart, Starcraft Walleye Pro
Trolling Techniques with Harnesses @ 1:30p- 3:00p


* February 28, 2010 from 10:00am- 6:00pm *

SEMINAR: Gary Zart, Starcraft Walleye Pro
Big Water Walleye, Trolling Techniques @ 12:30p- 2:00p

SEMINAR: Matt Davis, Dan Geis - MWC Champions
Trolling Techniques with Crankbaits @ 2:30p- 4:00p

OWF - Ohio Walleye Federation Meeting - 4:30p- 5:00p

FREE Parking! FREE Food & Refreshments!

Due to space restrictions, we kindly ask that you park at Brimfield Plaza, at the
corner of Route 43 and Tallmadge Road (right beside the Circle K gas station).
We will have shuttle vehicles running all day for your convenience.


----------



## OWF

The OWF/WRWA/BWT Banquet will be held on March 13th at 6:00 pm at:

The Christopher Columbus Hall

505 South Liberty Ave.

Alliance, OH 44601



Raffles/Giveaways/Good Food & Fun For All



The banquet is open to everyone and anyone who fishes walleye and their families!

The menu choices are:

12oz Grilled Strip Steak, Baked Potato or Rigatoni, Salad and Bread & Butter 
Baked Chicken Breast, Baked Potato or Rigatoni, Salad and Bread & Butter
The cost is $15.00 per person. Soft Drinks are included. There will also be a cash bar.

Please RSVP by mail with your check made payable to OWF by *March 1st.*

Please indicate the number attending, Steak or Chicken and Potato or Rigatoni per person.

Mail RSVP/Payment to: OWF 11344 Homestead, Alliance, OH 44601 
__________________


----------



## OWF

The Ohio Walleye Federation (OWF) Inland Lake Circuit (ILC) locks at midnight on Monday, March 1st. After March 1st no further entries will be accepted.

There's still time to get your entries in the mail, register online via PayPal, or enter on the spot during Vic's open house the 27th & 28th (see post on this thread).

Entry forms, online PayPal entry and complete details at www.fishowf.com

E-mail: [email protected]

Or you can call Ron Bradway at 330-704-0393


----------



## JohnStout

So I can't make the meeting so I want to put in my vote to see the roster now,does that sound cool to anyone else?Ronnie I know alot of guys would like to see what is happening and what the field looks like.Ronnie Im glad to be back can't wait to see my old WRWA buds,kinda sad that our title is gone,seems like things are getting to business like.Ronnie hope this circut doesn't turn into a GNWC type tourny,I missed the old hey anybody who wants to jump in and learn style of tourny.Can't wait to fish!!


----------



## cranberrycrusher

I think showing the roster now is a good idea too. Why does it have to be a big secret? I also agree with the title WRWA has been around for awhile and now its basically gone!!


----------



## OWF

No big secret fellows, just not everyone is in yet! We would be happy to post the roster after the March 1st deadline. If we posted it now it could change daily. We had 15 teams after the fast start program and 26 teams after the early bird entry, we posted that. And again, we would be happy to post the roster after the March 1st, lock date.

You can also call any one of us:
Ron Bradway 330-704-0393
Mitch Shipman
Steve Booher 330-608-8161
Collin Murphy
Steve Baylor
John Csizmadia

I only gave you mine and Ron's # because I am not sure how the rest of guys feel about posting there phone #'s.


----------



## jcfishing

OWF said:


> No big secret fellows, just not everyone is in yet! We would be happy to post the roster after the March 1st deadline. If we posted it now it could change daily. We had 15 teams after the fast start program and 26 teams after the early bird entry, we posted that. And again, we would be happy to post the roster after the March 1st, lock date.
> 
> You can also call any one of us:
> Ron Bradway 330-704-0393
> Mitch Shipman
> Steve Booher 330-608-8161
> Collin Murphy
> Steve Baylor
> John Csizmadia
> 
> I only gave you mine and Ron's # because I am not sure how the rest of guys feel about posting there phone #'s.


Here's my cell # for anyone who has questions on the OWF. I'm available after 4pm weekdays or you can leave a message. John Csizmadia 330-881-0994. You can also e-mail questions to [email protected]


----------



## OWF

The Ohio Walleye Federation (OWF) is continuing the tradition of the Western Reserve Walleye Association (WRWA) and the Buckeye Walleye Trail (BWT), which was a circuit that grew from the original WRWA. We have brought both clubs/circuits together to form a stronger organization and have expanded from an inland lake only circuit to include a Central Basin/Lake Erie circuit. The OWF has received overwhelming response from anglers who have entered and want to compete, and from sponsors that have expressed thier belief in our concept by generously supporting the OWF!

From the OWF Home Page at www.fishowf.com:

Forged from a 14 year tradition, the Ohio Walleye Federation represents the growth and expansion of the Western Reserve Walleye Association and the Buckeye Walleye Trail. 

The two organizations have joined forces to form what promises to be the largest grass roots team walleye circuit in Ohio. Based on experience and angler feedback, exciting changes have been made to allow us to continue our tradition of providing the most diverse, rewarding and affordable team walleye circuits available. 

The OWF is a non-profit organization run by walleye anglers, for walleye anglers! The Inland Lake Circuit (ILC) and the Central Basin/Lake Erie Circuit (CBC) represent our commitment to walleye anglers and to their interest in fishing both inland lakes and Lake Erie by providing the most affordable & highest quality events possible. 

It all adds up to the most rewarding, fun, competitive and affordable team walleye circuit in Ohio. We look forward to having you fish the OWF in 2010!


----------



## HVAC-MAN

I wanted to see a roster too, but we only have to wait till 3-1-10 at midnight then they should post it, whats 3 more days..right? The thing I want to know is how the club going to award the NTC spots for the 2011 Cabelas NTC? If we get 2 NTC spots what division of the club gets them? We need to know this before the first jig hits the water. The other issue is... we are suppose to be a non profit organization and we don't have a charter or bi-laws, we were told in October that they were being worked on and as far as I know we still don't have them, the members need to "VOTE" on adopting a charter and bi-laws to protect our club in the future. 
Good "ICE" fishing...sammy cappelli


----------



## Fish Scalper

Seems the 1st isn't too long to wait now, does it? This post has been bumped 30-40 times since September with the same old information, not too mention a good old tease or two. A roster doesn't seem too much to ask, especially since money has been exchanged and the early bird closed some time ago. Seems pretty customary with most other outfits once the first closing date has passed, at least on those that committed early. Most clubs do it that way, even the one's for profit. Given the verbiage that's been published to this effort, I don't understand saying there's no time to put out a roster and update it as needed. Takes two mintues to add/subtract a name and publish the change to the web.


----------



## OWF

*To address the questions regarding the roster:*

The OWF clearly indicated that we would announce the number of entries after each deadline and we have done exactly that. Over the past 13 years the WRWA only listed a roster after boat numbers were pulled prior to each event. Yes, other circuits large and small list a roster, yet others large and small do not. We will post the roster ASAP after the March 1st ILC lock date.

*To adress the questions of non-profit status and by-laws:*

The Ohio Walleye Federation (OWF) is the tournament circuit format operated by the Western Reserve Walleye Association (WRWA). This is similar to the WBSA and their LEWT circuit and the FLW and the many circuits they operate. The WRWA has registered non-profit corporation status with the State Of Ohio. This non-profit status is also recognized by our bank, which is a national bank, and by PayPal, an international coporation. 

In the interest of addressing the concerns of our members, on 9/28/09 the WRWA sent an official notice to all 66 current (2009) members. This notice was e-mailed to members with an e-mail address, and was mailed to all others. The notice provided members with the opportunity to voice their objections to the WRWA's - 2010 Ohio Walleye Federation (OWF) circuit format. 

The deadline for objections was 10/15/09. Objections could be made via an e-mail reply or by mail to the WRWA mailing address. In order to ensure the accuracy of the results, all e-mail responses were forwarded to two club officers and have been retained by both. Any mailed objections were retained by the WRWA president.

Here are the results:

We received a total of 2 objections from 2009 WRWA members.

There were 2 objections via e-mail from 2009 WRWA members.
There were no objections by mail.

This settled any issues regarding by-laws and voting by our membership.
All 2009 WRWA memberships expired on 12/31/2009. 

Those that are continuing to object have previously voiced those objections but were over ruled by an overwhelming majority.

*To adress the 2011 NTC qualifications:*

We had a meeting scheduled on 2/6 at Vic's which was cancelled due to the snow storm of the century. The NTC qualification process was on the meeting agenda. In the past the WRWA and the BWT utilized a points based system for NTC qualifications. The OWF will use a similar method.

Because the OWF runs 2 circuits and has an additonal option for teams that fish both - The Ohio Walleye Cup, there are additional factors that we must consider. As it has been in the past, it will be fair and will represent the efforts of the top teams fishing the OWF. The NTC qualifications were disscussed at our first meeting on Sept. 15, 2009 and will be finalized and announced well in advance of our first event.

*Here's our stance on this matter:*

For individuals to continue to voice their objections which were over ruled by the majority vote listed above is counter productive to what the OWF is all about: Providing fun, affordable and rewarding tournaments to any and all who choose to fish with us and support the organization.

The teams who have entered and the sponsors who have generously supported us do not deserve to have a few who refuse to accept that the OWF has made a good faith effort to continue the tradition started by the WRWA, continue with their negative comments.

Note: most of these objections are from a couple of individuals who have entered to fish the OWF. If they feel so strongly about thier objections, why did they enter?

Please forward any further comments or questions on these matters to [email protected]. You will get a prompt and fact based response to your questions and concerns.

Sincerely,

The OWF Committe, Our Supporting Teams/Members and the OWF Sponsors!


----------



## HVAC-MAN

Yea your right you did contact the wrwa members but what you failed to mention is NONE of buckeye members were contacted about this!!?? RIGHT? Do we or dont we need a chater and bi-laws to be a non profit oraganization? As far as the NTC's spots I just asked a simple question about how they are awarded this year. I'm a current member and been a member for 10 years and I should be allowed to ask our president a question and get a rsponse from him!? Right?...


----------



## cranberrycrusher

He is right buckeye members never got a say in anything. We didn't even know what was going on??? That seems wrong to me but o well its over now.


----------



## OWF

*Two more teams entered the OWF yesterday at Vic's Open House. We hope to get some more entries today as well!*
If you can't make the open house/ meeting today you can enter online via PayPal at www.fishowf.com.

Thanks to all for you interest and support. We'll post the ILC roster as soon as we collect all the entry information following the March 1st ILC deadline.

Reminder: The Central Basin/lake Erie Circuit (CBC) is open for entries. Details are on this thread or visit www.fishowf.com for entry forms and all necessary info.

E-mail questions to [email protected]


----------



## OWF

3 more teams entered to fish the OWF Inland Lake Circuit (ILC) during the open house at Vic's today. That's a total of 5 more teams that entered this weekend on the spot at Vic's. There may be addittional entries arriving by mail on Monday... we'll post the total as soon as we count them all and double check the numbers! A roster of teams will follow on www.fishowf.com.

You can still get your entries in before the ILC deadline of midnight March 1st by entering online via PayPal at www.fishowf.com

There was a lot of interest in the OWF Central Basin/Lake Erie Circuit(CBC) at our meetings both days of the open house. We're expecting a strong field for it as well!

Visit www.fishowf.com for entry forms and all other info.

E-Mail questions to [email protected]


----------



## EYEMISOR

Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## OWF

We've received additional entries via PayPal over the weekend and today!

Last chance to get your entry in for the Ohio Walleye Federation (OWF) Inland Lake Circuit (ILC)!

Instant entry via PayPal until midnight tonight at www.fishowf.com.

Pay in full or pay the deposit with the balance due at the end of March...

After midnight tonight, the ILC locks and no further entries will be accepted!

Don't miss out!!!

Next up the OWF Central Basin/Lake Erie Circuit (CBC)

www.fishowf.com

[email protected]


----------



## OWF

The Ohio Walleye Federation (OWF) Inland Lake Circuit (ILC) locked at midnight on March 1st. 

*We're pleased to announce the final entry count for the ILC at 36 teams.

The team roster for the ILC will be posted soon at www.fishowf.com. *​
The OWF committee would like to thank everyone who committed their time and talents to help get things off to a fantastic start! From our sponsors, to OGF and to all the individuals and teams that spread the word and committed to the OWF's success by entering, you have our sincere thanks for all of your help and support! 

*THANK YOU!!!*​
*The Ohio Walleye Federation announces the "Fast Start" bonus for the Central Basin Circuit (CBC)!!!​*
All CBC "Fast Start" entries received by April 1st will be entered into a drawing for a $100 prize package!

CBC "Fast Start" entries will also receive the $50 Early Bird discount and first draw for boat number in CBC qualifiers!

We will hold all CBC "Fast Start" payments for deposit until the CBC Early Bird deadline of May 1st. You can enter now and your check will be deposited on May 1st!

You must pay by check and you must post date your check for May 1st, 2010
All information on your entry from, including partners info., SSN#'s etc. must be complete and submitted with payment in full of $400.

If you're not 100% sure who your partner will be, list your best choice. We will accept partner changes up to July 16th, the day before the 1st CBC qualifier!

All OWF rules and refund policies apply. Please review the rules and policies prior to entering.


*If you plan on fishing the OWF Central Basin Circuit (CBC), Don't miss out on a chance to win a $100 prize and have your payment held for deposit until May 1st!!!*​
The OWF Central Basin Circuit (CBC) Entry Cutoff Dates:

CBC "Fast Start" Bonus Deadline - April 1st (see CBC "Fast Start")

CBC Early Bird Deadline - May 1st ($50 discount, first draw for boat#)

CBC Circuit Lock Date - June 1st - after June 1st no further entries for the CBC will be accepted.


Entry Forms and complete Circuit details at www.fishowf.com

E-mail questions to [email protected]m


----------



## K gonefishin

Great job and hats off to John, Mitch and everyone else behind (forgot name but know faces you know who you are) behind OWF. 

ALL you guys put alot of time and effort into this and it's all selfless acts of kindness that goes towards the sucess of this new circuit and promotion of the sport of tournament walleye fishing without guys like you nobody would have anything to fish.

I know it's not easy and no small task to get something like this rolling and for it to be successful. For the ILC to get 36 teams in it's first season is beyond sucess in my eyes so great job once again you guys rock! 

I hope my schedule allows me to fish the CBC so I too can support what you guys have done, if not I will continue to support it online and offline with people I know on and off the water.


----------



## OWF

The Ohio Walleye Federation announces the "Fast Start" bonus for the Central Basin Circuit (CBC)!!!


All CBC "Fast Start" entries received by April 1st will be entered into a drawing for a $100 prize package!

CBC "Fast Start" entries will also receive the $50 Early Bird discount and first draw for boat number in CBC qualifiers!

We will hold all CBC "Fast Start" payments for deposit until the CBC Early Bird deadline of May 1st. You can enter now and your check will be deposited on May 1st!

You must pay by check and you must post date your check for May 1st, 2010
All information on your entry from, including partners info., SSN#'s etc. must be complete and submitted with payment in full of $400.

If you're not 100% sure who your partner will be, list your best choice. We will accept partner changes up to July 16th, the day before the 1st CBC qualifier!

All OWF rules and refund policies apply. Please review the rules and policies prior to entering.



If you plan on fishing the OWF Central Basin Circuit (CBC), Don't miss out on a chance to win a $100 prize and have your payment held for deposit until May 1st!!!


----------



## OWF

*The entries have started to arrive for the Ohio Walleye Federation (OWF) Central Basin/Lake Erie Circuit (CBC). Judging by the response and interest we've had so far, this circuit promises to be awesome!​*
36 teams have already entered to fish our Inland Lake Circuit (ILC) and a bunch of them will be fishing the CBC to quailfy for the prestigious Ohio Walleye Cup!

*See the Fast Start post on this thread or visit www.fishowf.com for all the details!!!​*
We'll post the number of teams entered after each cutoff date for the Fast Start, Early Bird, and CBC circuit lock dates.

The CBC locks on June 1st... after that no further entries will be accepted.​
*Don't miss out on the Fast Start & Early Bird Bonuses!!!​*
E-mail questions to [email protected]​


----------



## HVAC-MAN

Just wanted to say thanks to the WRWA and the Buckeye Walleye trail for a great banquet last nite. My wife and I had alot of fun and it was great to see everyone, glad to to see the boys from Indian lake area make the 3 1/2 hour drive....but I think Mike D may have drove up and the way he drives on water and land it probly only took them 2 1/2 hours to make it here. Anyways good job for another nice banquet and I wanted to say hi to Mr. Dean..wish you could have made it to the banquet but from what I hear you will be fishing again this year....83 years old....one tough dude and a hell of a fisherman!!!! good fishing boys, sammy cappelli


----------



## OWF

10 more days before the fast start is over (April 1st)


See the Fast Start info at www.fishowf.com for all the details!!!


We'll post the number of teams entered after each cutoff date for the Fast Start, Early Bird, and CBC circuit lock dates.


The CBC locks on June 1st... after that no further entries will be accepted.



Don't miss out on the Fast Start & Early Bird Bonuses!!!




E-mail questions to [email protected]


----------



## OWF

We've received a few more "Fast Start" entries for the Ohio Walleye Federation (OWF) Central Basin Lake Erie/Lake Erie Circuit (CBC). There's still time to get your "Fast Start" entries in the mail before the April 1st Deadline!!!

Here are the deadline dates for the CBC:

Fast Start - April 1st: 
$100 prize drawing, $50 discount on entry fee and 1st draw for boat number in CBC Qualifiers!

Early Bird - May 1st:
$50 discount on entry fee and 1st draw for boat number in CBC Qualifiers!


Circuit Lock Date - June 1st. After June 1st the CBC will lock and no further entries will be accepted.

*Visit www.fishowf.com for entry forms and details.*​


----------



## OWF

*Ohio Walleye Federation (OWF)
Inland Lake Circuit (ILC) - Central Basin/Lake Erie Circuit (CBC) - Ohio Walleye Cup
www.fishowf.com [email protected]

OWF Contingency Bonus Programs & Official Sponsors​*
The Ohio Walleye Federation is excited to announce our contingency bonus programs for the 2010 season:

*Starcraft Marine will be giving the tournament winning owner of a Starcraft boat purchased from Vics Sports Center $500.* To learn more about the Starcraft Marine contingency program, visit: www.fishowf.com. Official program details will be finalized and posted on the website soon!

*Vics Sports Center will be giving the tournament winning owner of any boat new or used purchased from Vics Sports Center in the last 2 years $500.* To learn more about the Vics Sports Center contingency program, visit: www.fishowf.com. Official program details will be finalized and posted on the website soon!

*Ranger Boats will be giving the tournament winning Ranger Cup Boat owner $250.* To learn more about how to qualify for the Ranger Cup Program, visit: Ranger Cup. To learn more about the OWF/Ranger Cup contingency program, visit: www.fishowf.com. Official program details will be finalized and posted on the website soon!

_*We also want to announce and thank our Official 2010 Sponsors:*_


*Title Sponsor: Vics Sports Center*

*Presenting Sponsors: 
Contender Trolling Spoons; Reef Runner Lures; Rod Benders Tackle/Vib E;
Fin, Feather & Fur Outfitters; US Safety Gear Inc.; Traxstech & Gander Mountain*

*Supporting Sponsors:
Special Eyes Charters; Rodmakers Shop; Kames Sports; Church Tackle; Applebees; Cisco Fishing Systems; Blue Dolphin Walleye Charters; Land Big Fish; Slide Diver & Erie Outfitters*

Partners: 
Less Bait Shop; Runzos Sports; Abuelos Mexican Restaurant; Causeway Sporting Goods;Tall Tales Bait & Tackle & Panache Salon

Other: 
Macaroni Grill; Fish USA; Jann's Netcraft; Hilton Beachwood ; Valleaire Golf Club; American Fishing Wire & Fintech


----------



## OWF

Only 2 Days left For the Fast Start Bonus (April 1)



See the Fast Start info at www.fishowf.com for all the details!!!


We'll post the number of teams entered after each cutoff date for the Fast Start, Early Bird, and CBC circuit lock dates.


The CBC locks on June 1st... after that no further entries will be accepted.



Don't miss out on the Fast Start & Early Bird Bonuses!!!




E-mail questions to [email protected]


----------



## OWF

*The Ohio Walleye Federation (OWF) Central Basin/Lake Erie Circuit (CBC) is off to a fast start!*​
The CBC "Fast Start" entry bonus closed at midnight on April 1st. At that time we had received 12 fast start entries. A little bit off the pace we saw for the (ILC), but it's a good start!

The team of Bob Honaker & Kevin Kalinowski won the $100 bonus prize provided by American Fishing Wire & Hi-Seas Line!

The CBC is now in the Early Bird entry period. Early Bird entries get a $50 discount on the entry fee and 1st draw for boat number in CBC qualifiers. 

*The Early Bird entry period ends at midnigt May 1st!*

The CBC lock date is June 1st. After June 1st no further entries will be accepted.

*Don't miss out on the Early Bird discount and first draw for boat number. Get your entires in now*!

See www.fishowf.com for entry forms, PayPal entry and complete details.

E-mail questions to [email protected]


----------



## OWF

The results will be posted on www.fishowf.com soon.

They're attched below.


----------



## OWF

*Fish The Ohio Walleye Federation (OWF)
Lake Erie/Central Basin Circuit (CBC)
FOR FREE!!!*

At the April 1st Fast Start deadline the CBC had 12 teams entered. The team of Honaker/Kalinowksi won the $100 Fast Start bonus prize.

Were just slightly off the pace of the ILC which wound up locking at 36 teams entered.

The Early Bird deadline is May 1st. Early Bird teams get a $50 discount on the entry fee and first draw for boat number in CBC Qualifiers!

The CBC locks on June 1st. After June 1st, no further entries will be accepted.

*We know there are a lot of teams interested in fishing this circuit, but for some reason youre all waiting to see how many entries well get before you enter, which creates a catch 22 situation so weve decided to make it easy for to decide to enter by the May 1st Early Bird deadline:*

*Fish The Ohio Walleye Federation (OWF)
Lake Erie/Central Basin Circuit (CBC)
FOR FREE!!!*

*If the CBC receives 25 entries by the May 1st Early Bird deadline, all teams (including those all ready entered in the CBC & committee members) who have entered the CBC by midnight May 1st will be eligible to win an entry voucher to fish the CBC for free! Essentially you will win back your entry fee for the circuit!*

You can pay by check, money order or PayPal. 

All entry forms must be fully completed (SSN#, e-mail, signatures etc.) 

If youre not sure who your partner will be, list your first choice. Partner changes are allowed up until 7pm the night before the tournament.

Entry forms, details, PayPal entry and more at www.fishowf.com

E-Mail questions to [email protected]


----------



## OWF

Just 10 Days left, for the Early Bird, $50 discount and first draw of Boat Numbers in the qulaifiers. We are also giving away a free entry if we have 25 boats by May 1st! Pretty good Deal! Looking forward to receiving your entries!


----------



## OWF

Ranger Cup, Starcraft & Vic's Bonus Payouts! Check out the attached PDF.

Complete info., details and entry information at www.fishowf.com

E-Mail questions to [email protected]


----------



## OWF

The CBC Early Bird deadline is midnight May 1st. There's still enough time to get your entries in the mail or enter instantly via PayPal at www.fishowf.com


----------



## OWF

*Fish The Ohio Walleye Federation (OWF)
Lake Erie/Central Basin Circuit (CBC)
FOR FREE!!!*

At the April 1st Fast Start deadline the CBC had 12 teams entered. The team of Honaker/Kalinowksi won the $100 Fast Start bonus prize.

Were just slightly off the pace of the ILC which wound up locking at 36 teams entered.

*The Early Bird deadline was May 1st. As of May 1st we have 20 teams entered. That's not for a single event, it's for the entire CBC Circuit!!!*

The CBC locks on June 1st. After June 1st, no further entries will be accepted.
*

We've extended the free entry bonus until May 12th. Details are below:*


*Fish The Ohio Walleye Federation (OWF)
Lake Erie/Central Basin Circuit (CBC)
FOR FREE!!!*

*If the CBC receives 25 entries by the extended May 12th Bonus deadline, all teams (including those already entered in the CBC & committee members) who have entered the CBC by midnight May 12th will be eligible to win an entry voucher to fish the CBC for free (not including the $50 team membership fee for non-early birds)! Essentially you will win back your entry fee for the circuit!*

You can pay by check, money order or PayPal. 

All entry forms must be fully completed (SSN#, e-mail, signatures etc.) 

If youre not sure who your partner will be, list your first choice. Partner changes are allowed up until 7pm the night before the tournament.

*Entry forms, details, PayPal entry and more at www.fishowf.com

E-Mail questions to [email protected]*


----------



## Professor

Just wanted to thank the OWF committee for putting on a great 1st tournament. With the exception of the traffic jam in the parking lot at Gander Mountain to weigh-in, I thought the boat check, send-off and check-in was very efficient. I know that the committee put a lot of hard work into this season and wanted to commend them for all of their efforts.


----------



## OWF

The Ohio Walleye Federation's Lake Erie/Central Basin Circuit (CBC) will lock at midnight June 1st. After the lock date no further entries will be accepted. Complete info., entry forms and PayPal entry at www.fishowf.com.

At the early bird deadline of May 1st we had 20 entries. Don't miss out. Get your entries in before the lock date of June 1st!!!


----------



## Professor

Another efficient & successful tourney at Milton. Tough day for some of us but wanted to congratulate my buddies John on his 1st place, Mark for his 4th and Sam & John for their 7th. 

Also, good luck to everyone going to the NTC this year. Bring home the title!


----------



## JohnStout

Yes it was very nice and a great day,maybe not lots of big fish but alot of fish to catch.Great job guys,and congrats to all who placed.Thank you Eric I appreciate that bud.


----------



## OWF

CBC Circuit Lock Date 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The Ohio Walleye Federation's Lake Erie/Central Basin Circuit (CBC) will lock at midnight June 1st. After the lock date no further entries will be accepted. Complete info., entry forms and PayPal entry at www.fishowf.com.

At the early bird deadline of May 1st we had 20 entries. Don't miss out. Get your entries in before the lock date of June 1st!!!

__________________

OHIO WALLEYE FEDERATION


----------



## OWF

Calling all Lake Erie Anglers

There is only 5 Days Left

Then the CBC will Lock!!

June 1st the CBC will lock and no other entries will be excepted!!

$450 for 2 Tournaments and a 2 day Championship is a steal!

Are you in yet?

www.fishowf.com
For more information!
__________________

OHIO WALLEYE FEDERATION 
​


----------



## OWF

Calling all Lake Erie Anglers

There is only 1 Days Left

Then the CBC will Lock!!

June 1st the CBC will lock and no other entries will be excepted!!

$450 for 2 Tournaments and a 2 day Championship is a steal!

Are you in yet?

www.fishowf.com
For more information!
We do have Paypal
__________________
http://www.walleyecentral.com/forums...ine=1259510102
OHIO WALLEYE FEDERATION 
__________________

OHIO WALLEYE FEDERATION


----------



## OWF

Excuse the delayed post. We're all back from the NTC on Winnebago and busy pre-fishing for the ILC Championship this weekend...

The CBC locked on June 1st at 23 teams. Not a bad start for it's first season. 23 teams locked and loaded for two qualifiers and the two-day Championship. Get ready to fish, it's going to be a blast!!!


----------

